# Transfert de données PC--->Imac G5



## aOk (20 Août 2005)

salut salut

je vais aquerir un imac g5 20" dans quelques jours, pour répondre a mes besoin en matiere d'infographie
le probleme c'est que je dois transferer 60go de données de mon ancien pc a mon mac

je possede une clé bluetooth sur le pc je me demandé si je pourré effectuer le transfert par ce moyen, et si le débit était viable

sinon existe t'il un moyen de monter un resau ethernet, sachan que mon pc ne possede pas de carte résau et que je ne veut pas l'ouvrir

merci d'avance


----------



## Berry (20 Août 2005)

aOk a dit:
			
		

> salut salut
> 
> je vais aquerir un imac g5 20" dans quelques jours, pour répondre a mes besoin en matiere d'infographie
> le probleme c'est que je dois transferer 60go de données de mon ancien pc a mon mac
> ...




normalement ton iMac 20 est bluetooth, doit y avoir moyen qu'il voit ton pc... mais bon faudrait plutôt poser la question dans "réseau"

par contre faire un  réseau ethernet sans carte ethernet sur le pc... non, là je vois pas


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Août 2005)

60Go de données en BlueTooth 
le BT est un MBit/sec au mieux, soit 128Ko par sec
il va te falloir environ 491 520 secondes, soit 8 192 minutes, c-à-d 136h30, ou 5,68 jours 

et tout ça, c'est si le débit théoirque est atteint de manière constante :hein:


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Août 2005)

a priori il va falloir ouvrir ton ordi,
ou alors passer par un DD externe (un iPod peut servir de DD externe   )


----------



## MamaCass (20 Août 2005)

Ton pc ne serait relier à internet en wi-fi, ainsi tu pourrais relier tes deux ordis ?
Une bonne methode pour echanger des infos aussi !
Sinon DD externe.....


----------



## aOk (20 Août 2005)

Merci pour l'idée de l'ipod je vais prendre un 4go mini avec la réduction étudiant 
je n'avais pas pensé a l'utiliser pour le transfert.
y'a t'il des manipulations a faire pour qu'il accepte tout les types de fichiers?

et esque je pourrais garder l'arborescence exacte des dossiers ou sont placé mes mp3
(c'est tres bien rangé, mais les id3tag sont un peu anarchiques)


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Août 2005)

aOk a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour l'idée de l'ipod je vais prendre un 4go mini avec la réduction étudiant
> je n'avais pas pensé a l'utiliser pour le transfert.
> y'a t'il des manipulations a faire pour qu'il accepte tout les types de fichiers?
> 
> ...


Pour qu'il soit reconnu par les PC et les Mac tu dois le brancher la 1e fois sur ton PC,
l'iPod gère l'arborescence par les idTag


----------



## aOk (20 Août 2005)

je ne pourais pas conserver la disposition de mes répertoires comme sur mon PC?
j'avais entendu parler d'une manipulation pour transformer son ipod en disque dur externe
ce qui me permetrait de garder mes repertoires (j'ai passé tellement de temps a ranger mes mp3 que je me vois mal les avoir en vrac)


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Août 2005)

aOk a dit:
			
		

> je ne pourais pas conserver la disposition de mes répertoires comme sur mon PC?
> j'avais entendu parler d'une manipulation pour transformer son ipod en disque dur externe
> ce qui me permetrait de garder mes repertoires (j'ai passé tellement de temps a ranger mes mp3 que je me vois mal les avoir en vrac)


hum
si tu les installes dans un dossier à part ça devrait le faire juste pour le transfert,
mmais pour l'écoute, c'est niet, uniquement par idTag
après faut voir... avec automator il y a peut être moyen d'accélérer le taggage correct


----------



## aOk (20 Août 2005)

Oui c'est juste pour le transfert que je veut concerver les dossiers
apres 4 go de musique ca me dérange pas que ca soit mal rangé dans l'ipod mini

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Août 2005)

au pire fait un zip,
et là il n'y aura aucun soucis


----------



## NightWalker (20 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

En fait, quand tu vas copier le dossier parent de tes fichiers musicaux sur iPod, l'arboresence sera gardée (utilisation de l'iPod comme disque externe). En ravanche, quoi qu'il arrive si tu utilises iTunes pour écouter tes morceaux, c'est iTunes qui va ranger les fichiers "à sa façon". 

Et lorsque tu synchronise ton iPod, ces fichiers ne seront pas lisibles à toi...


----------

